# Tuerca de tubo



## Adrenalina

Hola a todos

¿Cómo traduzco "tuerca de tubo" al inglés, por favor? ¿Es correcto traducirlo como "nut", sin más?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## jalibusa

Que es una tuerca de tubo? contexto.


----------



## Adrenalina

Ah, lo siento. Es uno de los materiales para fabricar un agarra cañas, se utiliza como una tuerca normal, este es el fragmento del texto "pasamos el tornillo a través del agujero colocando antes y después dos arandelas metálicas, a continuación colocamos la tuerca de tubo..."


----------



## Adrenalina

¿podría ser tube nut?


----------



## jalibusa

Confieso total ignorancia sobre que cosa es un agarracañas (tal vez sujetador de vasos de cerveza?), y a menos que haya más contexto que me ilumine, lo que describes, ya que funciona con tornillo y arandelas, es una *"nut".*


----------



## Adrenalina

Muchas gracias, jalibusa. Un agarra cañas sirve para sujetar una caña de pescar. Utilizaré nut, en este caso.
Gracias otra vez por tu ayuda


----------



## Cubanboy

No se referirá a esto: 

tuerca de cubo----  hub-nut


----------



## jalibusa

Tal vez "agarracaños? con "o"? hay una figura? son hechas de lámina delgada con borde dentado? si es así, "tube nut" es correcto.


----------



## Cubanboy

http://www.google.com.cu/search?q=tube+nut&btnG=Search&hl=en


----------



## Adrenalina

Gracias,Cubanboy. En el texto dice tuerca de tubo. También agarracañas (no agarracaños), aunque sí está hecha como dices, Jalibusa, de lámina delgada y con borde dentado. Tube nut, entonces. Muchísimas gracias a los dos, habéis sido de gran ayuda. 
Un saludo


----------

